
The UK no longer has a national public library system - marcelluspye
https://www.theguardian.com/voluntary-sector-network/2017/oct/19/uk-national-public-library-system-community
======
jakestaby
Wow. I can't imagine that happening. Something that so many people take for
granted, but the protections that cover what books you check out would be
terrible to lose.

